# VirtualBox 7.0.0 Beta (Windows 11 Pro)



## Ledvyc (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai vu ce lien : https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2022/...utres-changements-de-fond-au-programme-131189
J'ai téléchargé VirtualBox ici : https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/7.0.0_BETA1/
Puis je les installé et fais un test avec un Windows 11 Pro mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Puis je les installé et fais un test avec un Windows 11 Pro mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer


Depuis quel Mac, car on ignore tout de ton modèle ? Avec un Mac avec une puce M1, tu oublies, il faut une version ARM de Windows et pour le moment seul Parallels Desktop le permet en téléchargeant et installant dans la foulée la bonne version de Windows 11.


----------



## Ledvyc (3 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Depuis quel Mac, car on ignore tout de ton modèle ?


Oui bien sur 
iMac (24 pouces, M1, 2021) avec une mémoire de 16 Go et macOS Monterey version 15.5.1.
J'ai un Windows ARM et normalement avec la Beta de VirtualBox on pourrai l'installer et c'est gratuit


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> iMac (24 pouces, M1, 2021) avec une mémoire de 16 Go et macOS Monterey version 15.5.1.


Je ne pense pas qu'avec Virtual Box que ce soit possible, l'article ne le mentionne pas.


Ledvyc a dit:


> J'ai un Windows ARM et normalement avec la Beta de VirtualBox on pourrai l'installer.


Par défaut, il n'y a pas encore de version officielle de Windows 11 ARM, uniquement qu'une version bêta et en aucun cas avec une extension .iso. Voici le nom d'une version en provenance du programme Insider de chez Microsoft *Windows11_InsiderPreview_Client_ARM64_en-us_22499.VHDX*


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2022)

En 30 secondes de recherche et de lecture, on voit que tu veux veux installer une beta de windows sur une beta de virtualbox. Si ça marche sans bidouille je te conseille d'acheter un billet de loto !


----------



## Ledvyc (3 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'avec Virtual Box que ce soit possible, l'article ne le mentionne pas.
> 
> Par défaut, il n'y a pas encore de version officielle de Windows 11 ARM, uniquement qu'une version bêta et en aucun cas avec une extension .iso. Voici le nom d'une version en provenance du programme Insider de chez Microsoft *Windows11_InsiderPreview_Client_ARM64_en-us_22499.VHDX*


J'ai actuellement ce fichier : 22000.318.211104-1236.co_release_svc_refresh_CLIENTCONSUMER_RET_A64FRE_fr-fr.iso
Je l'avais téléchargé ici : https://uupdump.net/


----------



## Ledvyc (3 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> En 30 secondes de recherche et de lecture, on voit que tu veux veux installer une beta de windows sur une beta de virtualbox. Si ça marche sans bidouille je te conseille d'acheter un billet de loto !


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Je l'avais téléchargé ici : https://uupdump.net/


Ah mais, ça ne s'installe pas comme ça, car en plus il faut faire un package bien spécifique... https://uupdump.net/download.php?id...-fbb1e93a707b&pack=fr-fr&edition=professional ...tu oublies et attends qu'une version officielle sorte.

Tu ferais bien mieux de t'orienter sur Parallels Desktop, ce n'est pas gratuit, mais au moins c'est 100 % fonctionnel.


----------



## Ledvyc (3 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Ah mais, ça ne s'installe pas comme ça, car en plus il faut faire un package bien spécifique... https://uupdump.net/download.php?id...-fbb1e93a707b&pack=fr-fr&edition=professional ...tu oublies et attends qu'une version officielle sorte.
> 
> Tu ferais bien mieux de t'orienter sur Parallels Desktop, ce n'est pas gratuit, mais au moins c'est 100 % fonctionnel.


D’accord merci pour le conseil


----------



## ericse (4 Septembre 2022)

Je pense que l'on est encore loin de réussir à faire tourner Windows 11 dessus, c'est un émulateur Intel donc très très lent, mais j'ai réussi à faire tourner dessus un vieux Linux :



Par contre les debian récentent ne sont pas installables.


----------



## Ledvyc (4 Septembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Je pense que l'on est encore loin de réussir à faire tourner Windows 11 dessus, c'est un émulateur Intel donc très très lent, mais j'ai réussi à faire tourner dessus un vieux Linux :
> Voir la pièce jointe 265835
> 
> 
> Par contre les debian récentent ne sont pas installables.


C'est bien déjà tu as pu installer un vieux Linux


----------

